# Cheap Campsite for Spain (in high season)



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi

Dont know if this message will help anyone out there but we are staying in spain at the moment near benidorm at a campsite called Camping Almafra they are new and not busy so are doing a good discount even in the high season

We have 3 months here and have had a price of Euro's 14.40 + tax + electric at 0,29 per kw per day. Most others we have looked at were in the region of 50 euros per night so a great saving (They dont take pets)

The site is 1 mile outside benidorm and can get bus there for 1 euro they have a gym etc but you have to pay for that also a wifi for 30euros a month

They also have big plots (165m2)? so you can get rv on there easy and water,waste on all plots

www.campingalmafra.es and have a look and if you need anymore info leave a message


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks very nice. Are they going to be open all year?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

That is CHEAP for July and August. They must be struggling. Does that include club membership.

Is the battery wizard Johnsandywhite still there ?


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi

Yes, the campsite is open all year.

Yes, Johnsandywhite is still here and yes he still has a battery  

The gym and indoor pool are extra on top of the price to stay here.

It doesn't seem to have been open long, so has a few visitors but not many at the moment.


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

*rates at amalfra*

hi Kuku, thanks for the info, we have a rockwood bayport which is approx 30 ft with the scooter rack and have had a bit of difficulty finding sites so you must have had a lot of fun finding sites for yours. at present we are staying on camping vilanova park just south of barcelona (using camping cheques) and its a nice site, the road up here was ok and access into the site is ok too (they also have "school trips" here using 40 ft plus coaches so access in is ok), the problem is finding a pitch big enough to take your rig without trees overhanging, they are there but you have to look. we are moving on next monday and are hoping to go to camping bonterra park in benicassim north of valencia, has anyone been there? ive looked on the internet at the amalfra site and it looks very impressive but the rates published dont seem to line up with what you quoted, did you negotiate this yourself? i think we would like to go on to benidorm after benicassim, thanks for the info, cheers, derek


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi 

We were at Bontera not long ago and its a nice site there maybe a problem with getting a big pitch as it gets busy and there ain't that many, I would say worth phoning them first 


If you give me details and how long you want to stay for i could ask for a price for you but bear in mind we are long stay so works out cheaper they are def doing 20% off so maybe the cheapest in spain for july august

Phill


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

*almafri*

hi Phill, thanks for your reply, if we go in july the rates seem to be 6-92 per person +14-25 per rv + 3-90 electric =32-99+7pc vat =35-30, -20pc discount =28-24 euros per night. they also list a charge per motorbike of 4-84 per night, do you think we would be charged that for our scooter, weve never been charged elsewhere. i can see that there are substantial reductions for long term stays but we couldnt commit to that before staying there. another thing i was wondering about is do you know if they would allow storage for a period of about 5 weeks near end of august as we will be coming back to the uk then. sorry to ask all thes questions when you only listed a site for info and if it is not posible to find out i can get in touch with them myself, thanks again, cheers, derek


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Yes that would be the price for a short term when you book it in they wont charge for the bike just tell them you have not been charged anywhere else, we have a car and they are not charging us for that after i said i wasn't charged anywhere else 

The long term rate at the moment for a month is 20.40 + electric at 0,29 kw and in the rv seems to be less than 3euros a day there is some unocupied vans here but not sure on what they do with storing it is probably cheaper to find somewhere as five weeks at campsite rate may work out to be expensive


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi Phill, thanks for that , cheers, derek


----------

